# Tracking your diet



## TexasCreed (Nov 10, 2004)

This website you can type in what you eat for breakfast,lunch and dinner and exactly what you eat and it tracks calories and all that good stuff.


http://hin.nhlbi.nih.gov/menuplanner/menu.cgi


----------



## heavy (Nov 10, 2004)

www.fitday.com           is a good one too.


----------



## deltmaster (Nov 12, 2004)

there is a new one in the process of being set up, by one guy all on his own, and needs a little work, but will be VERY good when finished. I have no commercial interest, just trying to support the little guys in todays corprate world.....
www.thefitnesshub.com


----------



## tee (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. Nice links.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

Cool. I've just added them to my favorites.


----------



## tee (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey, I didnt see my Big Macs, Taco Bell, or Pizza Hut listed on them


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Hey, I didnt see my Big Macs, Taco Bell, or Pizza Hut listed on them


Tis the season to be bulking. Fa la la la la la la la la


----------



## tee (Nov 13, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Tis the bulking season.



Yes it tis. My problem is that it is always that season!


----------

